# Breaded Pork chops



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Interesting. I have long enjoyed flattened chicken breast dredged in flour dipped in egg wash and then covered with crushed rice krispies. Sounds like the mayo might fit in there somehow. 
Also been thinking about an air fryer. Hmmm!

Bud


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Bud9051 said:


> Interesting. I have long enjoyed flattened chicken breast dredged in flour dipped in egg wash and then covered with crushed rice krispies. Sounds like the mayo might fit in there somehow.
> Also been thinking about an air fryer. Hmmm!
> 
> Bud


This sounds good, I think I’ll try your rice crispy method.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

That might be good on schweineschnitzel also.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> That might be good on schweineschnitzel also.


Yes, mayo is just egg and oil...or do you mean the rice crispies?
I love rice crispies and put a cup or a cup and a half in chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

We started using the Rice Krispie method on fish fillets as fish cooks fast and the Krispie coating brown fast. We used to get buckets full of white perch but wife and daughters didn't like traditional frying. When i went to the Krispie method they were eating them faster than I could cook them. Been a success ever since.

Bud


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Yes, mayo is just egg and oil.


Yeah but it needs some red pepper in it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Yeah but it needs some red pepper in it.


kudn’t hort!


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Have you tried panko for the bread crumbs?


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

That is what I was gonna say!



Half-fast eddie said:


> Have you tried panko for the bread crumbs?


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm all about traditional unless its frozen food.
Flour, egg wash, Panko bread crumbs. (I don't use regular bread crumbs anymore).
Fry in shallow pan until golden brown. 
I have always loved breaded pork chops.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I use both switch them off, often I mix panko and italian breadcrumbs together...I also make my own breadcrumbs with stale Italian/ french bread.
Wiz it in my mini chopper with lots of of grading cheese, (either Loccatelli or Pecorino Romano) fresh italian Parsley and Italian seasoning. Then I store it in the fridge. It’s much better than store bought, much more crunchy and flavorful.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> I use both switch them off, often I mix panko and italian breadcrumbs together...I also make my own breadcrumbs with stale Italian/ french bread.
> Wiz it in my mini chopper with lots of of grading cheese, (either Loccatelli or Pecorino Romano) fresh italian Parsley and Italian seasoning. Then I store it in the fridge. It’s much better than store bought, much more crunchy and flavorful.


I agree. I might just follow your lead. I am always tossing stale bread. I like the idea of the grated cheese and parsley additions.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> I use both switch them off, often I mix panko and italian breadcrumbs together...I also make my own breadcrumbs with stale Italian/ french bread.
> Wiz it in my mini chopper with lots of of grading cheese, (either Loccatelli or Pecorino Romano) fresh italian Parsley and Italian seasoning. Then I store it in the fridge. It’s much better than store bought, much more crunchy and flavorful.


I haven't used homemade breadcrumbs in a good while because I haven't made bread regularly in a while. When I was making a bread that contained honey and a flax seed, oatmeal and teff mixture I saved the heels and sometimes a slice or two for breadcrumbs. Freeze till a gallon bag was full, thaw whiz in processor, and toast. It was quite tasty. TK these are the breadcrumbs I was using several years ago when I was making schweineschnitzel regularly. They were killer good on the schnitzel.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

yes, homemade bread crumbs are the best. they are a bit more crunchy in texture and
that’s a good thing. I also don’t add salt, as the grading cheese is salty enough. I also really like blending the homemade and pancko together.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I like Shake and Bake pork chops.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I like panko on fish, haven't tried it elsewhere.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

wooleybooger said:


> I like panko on fish, haven't tried it elsewhere.


You can go to 100% Panko for all breading if you want. You must like crispy because Panko is crispy. And results in very crispy results.
I threw away an old Progresso Italian Style bread crumbs just the other day. I think two years in the pantry was enough.


----------

